# Dental Insurance for Retirees?



## Saralynn (Nov 3, 2015)

Does anyone know an affordable Dental Plan I can look into? I'm thinking of Delta, although years ago we had it through employee benefits and it didn't really help all that much. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 3, 2015)

I currently have Delta Dental through my old employers HRA.  In the past, we had dental coverage via Metlife, but the company switched to Delta, last year.  Delta is not looked upon favorably by our dentist, and there have been some articles on the Internet about Delta having some financial issues.  For 2016, the company dropped Delta, and went to a company called Renaissance.  Delta covers routine checkups and cleanings, and anywhere from 50 to 70% of most common procedures.  Both Delta and Renaissance have monthly premiums of about $36...which is covered by our HRA.  In the past year, I had two cleanings...both covered, and had to have a broken tooth fixed and replaced with a crown.  Delta covered about half the cost of the broken tooth repair, and I still had to pay about $300 out of pocket.  Basically, I just broke even on the premiums, vs. what the insurance costs.  

Our dentist says that the vast majority of insurance they deal with is hardly worth it.  If a person has good teeth, it would almost be cheaper to pay for the cleanings, etc., yourself.  Then, when you get into the subject of false teeth and dentures, most dental insurance is of little value.  About 3 years ago, when we still had Metlife insurance, the wife had to go the false teeth routine, and even though Metlife was better than most dental insurance, we were still almost $2000 out of pocket....at least she got a 7 year warranty with her new teeth, and after a couple of adjustments, they seem to be doing ok.  After she got her false teeth, we dropped her dental insurance, as in order to get anything worthwhile, we would pay more for the insurance than a new set of teeth would cost every 7 years.   

Renaissance looks good...on paper....but I will find out over the next year just how good they really are.


----------



## MJC-56 (Nov 3, 2015)

I do not like dental insurance because it has waiting periods, limited benefits (maybe $1,500 to $2,000 max per year) and lots of other limitations.

Dental discount plans are MUCH better.  They are not insurance, just very low negotiated rates.  No waiting period for benefits.  No maximum benefit.  Cost much less than insurance.
I used this service (now my site) to find a plan for my family.  The cost was literally 1/3rd that of dental insurance.  
Full disclosure- I do this for some side income.  I get $25 when someone signs up and uses the code 100218 on the site.  It dosn't cost you more or any different.
This is not insurance.  

http://sites.dpbrokers.com/broker/index/?id=100218&subaffid=??


----------



## Saralynn (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks, Don. After comparing rates with different plans, my head's spinning. I do believe you are right about the insurance companies not paying enough but I thought any little bit would help. I'll look into Renaissance. Except for receding gums, my teeth are in decent shape. Thought if they started going bad (I had intensive chemo./radiation) I would just get dentures!


----------



## Saralynn (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks, I'll check this out. Do most dentists accept this type coverage?


----------



## Don M. (Nov 5, 2015)

Saralynn said:


> Thanks, Don. After comparing rates with different plans, my head's spinning. I do believe you are right about the insurance companies not paying enough but I thought any little bit would help. I'll look into Renaissance. Except for receding gums, my teeth are in decent shape. Thought if they started going bad (I had intensive chemo./radiation) I would just get dentures!



Yeah, according to my dentist, more and more people are dropping dental insurance and just paying the bill themselves.  In most cases, a person barely gets the value of the premiums back.  About the only reason I continue to carry it is because the company pays the premiums.


----------



## jujube (Nov 5, 2015)

I've had Cigna Dental for  years.  Good selection of dentists.


----------



## Saralynn (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks. Another avenue to explore.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 8, 2015)

We don't have dental insurance since we've retired, we generally just go in for cleanings and pay out of pocket.  Most dentists give a slight discount for those who don't utilize an insurance company for payment, so that helps.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 8, 2015)

In my view and experience, most dental insurance is not worth the premiums if you sit down and do the math.  My dentist is reasonably priced and I just pay for care out of pocket.


----------



## Saralynn (Nov 10, 2015)

Seems more and more seniors feel this way. Thanks for checking in.


----------



## Saralynn (Nov 10, 2015)

I live near a booming university town, so prices are more inflated here for everything. They are a bit cheaper to go out of the area...


----------

